# F##king viruses



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

In the last week i've had 17 virus infected emails,most of them have been the I-Worm/Yaha K virus that's been doing the rounds for the past couple of months.
Although i catch them every time,it's really beginning to piss me off 

Make sure your anti-virus software is up to date folks !!!!!!!!!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

oh - whatever you do don't delete the Teddy Bear Icon.....


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

You have dodgy friends Paul...who send you dodgy emails! I guess it is spam mail?


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Sorry Paul, its a real bummer.
I suggest you have a word with the folk who run your mail server and ask them to install an anti-virus programme on it. It will stop most incoming viruses at that point rather than sending them on to you.
Some ISP's or IT depts are happy to do that.
Hope it helps.


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> You have dodgy friends Paul...who send you dodgy emails! I guess it is spam mail?


vlastan
It's not spam mail and i don't know where they are coming from.It's mainly screen savers of different sorts along with password hacks for peoples hotmail accounts


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Never open anything like this...just delete it straight away.

I always delete emails that come from uknown sources.


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> Never open anything like this...just delete it straight away.


Errrr.......thanks vlastan,i never knew that :


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

> Errrr.......thanks vlastan,i never knew that Â :


LOL ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

But now you know!! 

Ahh...I feel so much better that I assisted another distressed forum member!!


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

I'll echo Vlastan's advice, even to the point where if there is an attachment from someone I know, if they haven't said what the attachment is; it gets deleted.
They may be unaware a virus is piggybacking as an attachment on their email and when you open it thinking it is from a trusted source ... wham!
Guess what made me adopt that policy!


----------

